# Impatient



## g-scared (Aug 11, 2009)

i'm not sure what to do... 

i like somebody now. we talk all of the time, and i'm pretty sure he likes me back, but the only problem is that it feels like i hardly ever see him. the truth is that it has only been a week and a half, and well i'm having two coffees with him today, but still the time seems to stretch forever. i know its just my perception of time, its just in my head, but unfortunately it upsets me. 

its stupid to get attached so early i know. this is the reason its sooo much easier to be single. whenever i start liking somebody i feel like i loose all of my strength. and when i start to care, i can't sleep or eat. its like torture. 

i should probably just try to keep my mind off of it. 
any advice?

thanks,
g


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi G,

I know it's scary. But relationships always entail a certain amount of risk - take it.  It sounds as if you both like each other.  There's nothing to lose here.

As far as getting attached too quickly goes, I agree with you.  Take your time, get to know him, enjoy that part of it - it's the best part. 

For the time being, enjoy getting to know him.  And try, not to think about all of this.  Do things that make you happy - relationships just have a way of naturally evolving on their own - enjoy every bit of it and try not to worry.

I know it's easier said than done - but the burgeoning of a relationship really is the best part.  Enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## g-scared (Aug 12, 2009)

dear jazzey, 
thanks for your message. hmm... i think sometimes maybe the reason i am so aprehensive is because i'm about to go through a HUGE life change. that is, i could not afford my second year of masters studies abroad and sadly am having to leave. its ok, i will be doing internships and working, but moving from one country to another, while facing the tremendous pressures of university studies, professional work, and finance management, as well as a complete turnover in social networks has left me feeling quite vulnerable. 

i only have two weeks for this, and i am the kind of person that does not thrive so well with public affection. ahhh.. i'm so good at making excuses. 

well, i think i will just see what happens, but i will not go out of my way because things are too hectic, and i just don't know how to deal with distractions... especially due to heart ache. it could be an opportunity i know, but somehow i always expect the worst. 

i guess its just because i rather not be disappointed, and well my confidence level maybe a little low. i guess in the end it become an issue of trust and control, and for now, i'm afraid to let go. 

risks are fun, but scary. i guess i'll see what happens. funny that i have given this so much thought. 

thanks again. 

best,
g


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 12, 2009)

Ah, ok, I understand your impatience now. That is a little nerve-wracking G :hug::hug:

We all like our control G.  I'm very similar in this respect.  But sometimes, life takes us down certain paths and there isn't much we can do about it.

For the time being, do you think you can change your thinking about this situation a little?  Meaning thinking : "ok, I have 2 weeks with this person, I'm going to enjoy every little bit of time I have with him" ?

It sounds as though the next 2 weeks will be quite hectic for you G.  Sending you tons of support and remember to breath every once in a while.  :flowers:


----------

